# New improved goat yard pics...



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Here are the pics of my improved goat yard.. but as I look at them.. I still see stuff that needs to be cleaned up...LOL Oh well, it's a work in progress. The goats and chickens have 3 tiers in the yard... and when they start running.. they use every inch! I've got bees coming the first week of April, and they'll go on the top tier.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Cool its very cute looking.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh that is really neat and looks like loads of fun for the goats....... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

WOW, it's like Disneyland for goaties!! HOW COOL!! I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!! :leap:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It's really cute! I love it! And the goats look very happy. :thumb:


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Ha ha ha... In the first pic... It's like a game of "Goat, Goat, Goat, Goose - er, chicken???" :ROFL:


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

I Looove it! The green grass looks wonderful! We just hit 32 degrees today for the first time this spring. Your place looks very animal friendly!


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

:whatgoat: We have Nubians and Boers so i need to know how u get away with kids yard toys. will they hold up? i can see the little goats pygmy dwarfs okay but our goats are big and get bigger.

we gave them our picnic table we weren't using it. and we found an old prehistoric satellite dish turned that upside down and put some brush on it. they play all over both. 

but we like to have more options for them. what are your suggestions. keep in mind we are limited budget just starting out mini farm. i see some pics of goats that are in noting more than dog house and kennel. ??? with no pasture.

i guess im missing something and i don't want to offend anyone but the reason we have Nubians is because we found them living in a dog kennel skinny ribs showing no pasture no exercise.


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

did u build out all your barns and steps for them or add onto? i just don't think we could have as much as u do. your goats are in i disney world and ours are just out to lunch.

please any suggestions that don't cost much but give then exercise. i am a firm believer in exercise having been a physical therapist. i want my buck especially 
at this stage to start to develop those thick thighs and buttocks.

so climbing for him right now is a must.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I like how it looks! Small but efficient, and I love the tiers


----------

